# Island Fish Sautée (AND my personal Cajun Spice recipe)



## MilburnCreek (Feb 18, 2013)

This is 'bulky' when being cooked, so you should use a very large wok with a domed cover, or, better yet, a stock pot.  It is especially good for those who are not crazy about fish, but are looking for a delicious high-vitamin, low-fat meal.  And as an extra tip, I include my personal Cajun Spice recipe below, because I won't use the commercially-prepared Salt/Sugar/MSG crap.








*Ingredients*

3 T. Olive Oil
10 crushed cloves fresh Garlic
2 cups chopped fresh Scallions (bulbs and greens)
1 1/2 lbs fresh Cod
3 T. dried Cilantro
1/2 head large Cabbage, sliced into thin 'strips'
1 pound finely chopped Carrots (food processor can be handy)

1 Cup Cajun Spice (NOTE: I do not use commercial cajun spices, which are largely salt, dextrose, sugar and MSG.  See my home-made recipe below) 

1 Cup White Wine (No Oaky Chardonnays)
Juice from one fresh Lemon

*Milburn's Cajun Spice Recipe*

I make my own mix in large portions and store it in a tightly sealed jar for use on grilled poultry, fish, or as a rub for beef.

2 parts each of Paprika and Garlic Powder (*not* garlic salt!)
1 part each black pepper, white pepper, cayenne, dried thyme, dried oregano, onion powder (*not* onion salt),  and sea salt.  Mix well and use on ... everything. 

*Instructions*


(1) Slice Cabbage, chop carrots, and mix together in a large bowl with 1 T. olive oil, wine, lemon juice, and Cajun spice mix.  Mix thoroughly and set aside. (Go ahead, use your hands...)

(2) Sautée garlic and scallions in 2T Olive Oil in Large Wok or pot over medium heat for 10 minutes. While this is cooking, cut codfish into one or two inch cubes.

(3) Set fish in pot and mix with garlic/scallions. Add cilantro. Cover pot and cook 5 minutes over medium heat, stirring occasionally.

(4) Add cabbage/carrot mix with all liquid into pot. Mix thoroughly, cover, and cook until cabbage begins to get slightly transluscent, but is not yet limp (about 10-15 minutes)

Makes 4 servings.  _*(although I can easily eat two servings in one sitting)*_Spoon one large serving spoon of pot juices over each serving.

*Nutrition Facts*

Amount Per Serving (based on 4 servings)

  Calories	423.6

  Total Fat	12.6 g
    	  Saturated Fat	                1.7 g
    	  Polyunsaturated Fat	        1.8 g
    	  Monounsaturated Fat	7.8 g

  Cholesterol	93.6 mg
  Sodium	      254.5 mg
  Potassium 1,451.6 mg

  Total Carbohydrate	31.2 g

   	  Dietary Fiber	9.9 g
    	  Sugars	6.9 g

  Protein	43.5 g

  Vitamin A	299.3 %
  Vitamin B-12	29.8 %
  Vitamin B-6	49.1 %
  Vitamin C	142.3 %
  Vitamin D	0.0 %
  Vitamin E	       13.2 %
  Calcium	22.5 %
  Copper	15.5 %
  Folate	35.2 %
  Iron	28.4 %
  Magnesium	33.7 %
  Manganese	54.2 %
  Niacin	32.6 %
  Pantothenic Acid    	9.3 %
  Phosphorus    	36.3 %
  Riboflavin	21.5 %
  Selenium	96.0 %
  Thiamin	24.7 %
  Zinc	13.8 %


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 19, 2013)

Not fish again!! Lol.. Just kidden. I m going to use chicken and save a fin.. Cut out cilantro.its not for me.and what kind a paprika?

Ever heard of Tom Douglas . Big NW restauanter and Bob collicio. I did a building for this rub Douglas sells. Its ok. Wine he gave was better as gift ..  Top chef tv had them on as judges for top chef Seattle that's on now.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Not fish again!! Lol.. Just kidden. I m going to use chicken and save a fin.. Cut out cilantro.its not for me.and what kind a paprika?



Use garden variety paprika .... not smoked paprika.

i promise, next recipe will be Beef-based  Already got it picked out


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 19, 2013)

:food-smiley-016:


----------



## xman78 (Nov 3, 2017)

..


----------

